# Al pairo



## Romaric

Hola,

para mi trabajo de fin de estudio, tengo que traducir un libro de poesía de Javier Rodríguez Marcos. A él le gusta el vocabulario maritimo y encontré la palabra "al pairo" que significa "à l'affût" en francés. Pero significa también :   MAR. Modo de estar un barco, quieto y con las velas extendidas.No sé cómo se dice eso en francés.

Os doy el verso :
    "_Quedo 
dependiendo del viento, voy
   al pairo_ ."

El contexto es bastante simple puesto que el poema describe un nadador.

Si hay aficionados de barcos entre nosotros...
Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Paquita

au gré du vent ????????? (mais le vers précédent dit la même chose..)


----------



## Romaric

Merci pour la réponse si rapide, mais je ne pense pas pouvoir utiliser ta solution. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux insister sur l'état d'inactivité. Mais personnellement à part "à l'affût" je n'ai rien trouvé.
Mais merci quand-même ;-)


----------



## lobolarsen

*Mettre, rester, se tenir en panne;  prendre la panne*.

Véase PANNE(3)

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/panne

En español, *quedarse al pairo* es, efectivamente, detener un velero contrarrestando el efecto de varias velas. Ahora, en vela deportiva, se utiliza más *quedarse a la capa* o *hacer una capa*.

El término marítimo francés es *panne*, que luego pasó al automovilismo


----------



## Paquita

Totalmente de acuerdo con "en panne" pero el problema es que esta expresión del vocabulario marítimo cobra en la lengua diaria el sentido de avería ...como está explicado aquí
Y decir de un barco que está "en panne" para un no-marinero significa que tiene una avería de motor o le falta combustible...


----------



## Romaric

Pero en "al pairo" las velas están tendidas... no sé si importa pero como no conozco nada del vocabulario maritimo, pregunto.

Sinon, je pourrais mettre "à la dérive", ça ne correspond pas tout à fait à l'espagnol, mais ça garde l'image maritime (sans qu'il faille l'expliquer!). Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## lobolarsen

Lo cierto es que el contexto parece indicar *a la deriva*, pero en navegación también puede usarse *al pairo* cuando estás definitivamente parado por falta de viento. Recuerda que el primer verso es *"Quedo"* (que también significa *quieto*). Eso me reitera que la traducción correcta es *en panne*.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Al tratarse de un nadador (y se supone está en el agua) yo no utilizaría panne.

Retomando la propuesta de Paquita, yo diría *au gré des vagues*.


----------



## Gavotte

Pour garder la notion de vent dans les voiles (depiendo del viento), tu peux peut-être utiliser l'expression "être/aller à la cape" qui signifie mettre la plus petite voilure pour ne pas prendre trop de vent (surtout lorsqu'il est trop fort). C'est un terme purement maritime, peut-être un peu trop technique. (Je préfère "à la dérive").


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

Gavotte said:


> Pour garder la notion de vent dans les voiles (Je préfère "à la dérive").


 
Bonjour,
Non, comme Athos l'a très bien rappelé il s'agit d'un *nageur* pas d'un bateau!
_*Au gré des vagues*_
ou *Au gré des flots* (histoire de faire plus poétique)
me semblent les alternatives correctes.


----------



## Gavotte

On poésie, on peut tout à fait imaginer utiliser un vocabulaire maritime même pour une personne (ce qui me semble être un peu le cas de la version originale). Cela dit, je suis bien d'accord qu'aller à la cape est difficile à employer ici, et je préfère "à la dérive" pour éviter "au gré de" qui traduit bien  "dependiendo del viento", non?
Bref, bon vent!


----------



## lobolarsen

Concedo que "en panne" es muy difícil de utilizar, primero por tratarse, efectivamente, de un nadador y después por su uso común.

Pero me gustaría insistir en el primer verso "quedo", que en mi opinión describe una situación de quietud, la misma que indica "ir al pairo". Desde luego, prefiero "à la dérive" que "au gré de..." si pensáis que "à la cape" (más literal) es difícil de aplicar a un nadador (en español se podría utilizar, igual que "al pairo").

De todas formas, creo que Romaric tiene ya datos para hacer su propia elección.


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

Claro, pero en español *ir* (algo o alguien) *a la deriva* es una locución ya muy cercana de "irse al garete" (veáse la definición en caso de duda).

****


----------



## Romaric

Merci beaucoup pour vos solution. Je pense que finalement je vais opter pour "à la dérive" parce que vu la contrainte du nombre des pieds, les expressions maritime vont être difficile à caser. De plus, ça m'évite de devoir mettre une note de traduction.

Du coup, ça donnerais quelque-chose comme :
_Je dépends
toujours du vent, je vais
à la dérive._

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Romaric said:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos solution. Je pense que finalement je vais opter pour "à la dérive" parce que vu la contrainte du nombre des pieds, les expressions maritime vont être difficile à caser. De plus, ça m'évite de devoir mettre une note de traduction.
> 
> Du coup, ça donnerais quelque-chose comme :
> _Je dépends_
> _toujours du vent, je vais_
> _à la dérive._
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


 
Et pourquoi *toujours*?


----------



## Romaric

Parce que *quedo* depend*iendo*. 
Ca me permet de rendre le caractère inexorable de l'action. Je suis évidemment ouvert aux propositions, mais je trouvais que cette solution n'était pas trop mauvaise et correspondait au style général de l'auteur.


----------



## papagayo

papagayo said:


> Je dirais, à la merci du vent, mais peut-être ai-je mal compris


----------



## GURB

Hola
J'arrive un peu après la bataille mais dans l'expression *al pairo*, c'est la notion _d'immobilité_ qui domine. Le bateau est à l'arrêt et pour repartir il attend que le vent se lève (il dépend du vent car il est immobilisé).
Je me garderai bien de fournir une traduction mais dans cette situation les marins disent: _je suis_ *encalaminé*. Maintenant, s'agissant de poésie il s'agit davantage de respecter rythme et sonorités que de trouver le terme exact.
Si ma réflexion peut t'être utile...


----------



## Romaric

Encalminé, avec un seul "a" d'après antidote. Merci beaucoup, je pense que ce mot conviendra parfaitement! De plus tu as parfaitement raison, c'est l'idée d'immobilité qui prime dans ce cas-ci.

Merci bien!


----------



## papagayo

En fait, le nageur, comme un bateau quand il n'y a pas de vent, il se laisse aller, il se laisse "bercer" par les flots...........


----------

